# Aperion intimus 4 hybrid or SVS s seiries



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wondering which of these will be best for movies. I have a small living room. Oh and I already own a SVS sub the pb-10 that is why I'm considering the SVS.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I prefer the SVS S Series, but this is truly a situation when you cannot go wrong. The S Series coupled with the PB-10 Subwoofer would form a delightful combo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Will I be able to cross the aperions over at 80 hz ? SVS I know I can but don't know about the aperion


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Actually, only with the Front Towers and Center Channel will you be able to XO at 80hz as Surrounds are rated down to 100hz. Another reason to go with the SVS's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

That's what I'll be getting is the towers and the center for right now. I would have to spend alot more cash to get SVS towers. I'll just use the Klipsch surrounds that I have now till I can get better ones.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Snead said:


> That's what I'll be getting is the towers and the center for right now. I would have to spend alot more cash to get SVS towers. I'll just use the Klipsch surrounds that I have now till I can get better ones.


Hello,
With that being the case, that makes them a viable option. They are currently Backordered, but it appears only until the 23rd.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Now where the Aperion 4t is 6ohms and the rest are 8 how do I set up my receiver? I have a Onkyo 608


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Snead said:


> Now where the Aperion 4t is 6ohms and the rest are 8 how do I set up my receiver? I have a Onkyo 608


Hello,
Just leave it at the Default 6 Ohm Setting. Putting it in 4 Ohm Mode greatly reduces available power and current and is there primarily to meet Underwriters Laboratory Certification.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

So it's set to 6ohms already ? Or do I need to do something


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. The Default is 6 Ohms so just leave it as it has always been.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

Snead said:


> Just wondering which of these will be best for movies. I have a small living room. Oh and I already own a SVS sub the pb-10 that is why I'm considering the SVS.


Neither one would be high on my list of candidates. Instead I'd be looking at Infinity Primus the next time they go on sale or better yet Ascend Acoustics speakers which are currently on sale. But that's just my taste and based on the frequency responses.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

The SVS S series is awesome. They are a very clean speaker that puts out surprising bass. Granted, if you could save up for the M series you will never want anything better again.


----------

